# Headboat near IRI or Cape Henlopen



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Guys, We (6 people) are planning to go to IRI area or Cape Henlopen area on Oct 8.

Any suggestion for a good headboat around that area?
Thx


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*The Judy V at IRI*

Fished it years ago.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

apungke, welcome to the board! What do 
you want to catch? 

1. Blackfish aka Tautog/Sea Bass
2. Croaker/Sea Bass/ Flounder

Where are you coming from? What is your
price range?

Did you want a full day trip or half day trip?


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*thx for the replying*

I guess I want to try Flounder/Sea Bass/Tautog.

I fished at Point Pleasant, NJ for Blue Fish and they are awesome.

Lets try something different. I'm coming from Gaithersburg, MD and the price range is around 50 for full day or 30-40 for half day.
Well, any of them is fine with me... Just make sure I'll get a lot of good size fish... hahaha..lol.

Thx..


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

apungke said:


> I guess I want to try Flounder/Sea Bass/Tautog.
> 
> I fished at Point Pleasant, NJ for Blue Fish and they are awesome.
> 
> ...


I will help as much as I can, for all I know 
you could be a hack!   . 
Your price range eliminates the Morning
Star ($85 for full and $120 for extended)
which would have given you the best chance
to score a trifecta on Tog, flounder, and
sea bass. 

Based on that info here are my 
recommendations:

Since you want a descent amount of fish
definitely go with an all day boat.

I would recommend two headboats, both
out of the Lewis Fishing Center in Lewis, DE.

The fishing center has an all day boat which
I have always liked and offers plenty of room
at the rail.

The Anglers Headboat is also a good choice.
You will want to call the Angler first since it
also charters out a lot. It is a smaller boat, 
that does "make-up/headboat" trips when it
does not have a charter. They should be 
tog fishing. Eithor way, definitely give them
a call first.

On a last note, since you have 6 in your
party I would highly recommend that you 
give some thought to hiring a charter boat.
It will double your cost per person to 
probably around $75 - $100, but if you can
swing that, it will be well worth your 
while....BELIEVE THAT!


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*Judy V*

I guess you're right Talapia..
After doing the comparison with the Mavericks charter boat, the price is not too bad..

Have to discuss w/ my group first, prolly is a good option..

I heard Judy V is docked at IRI and it can go straight to the Atlantic Coast rather than fishing at Delaware Bay. Is this a good boat (how big?). Are they good?


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Judy V will go outside the inlet and drift...They don't zero in on structure like other headboats do...They catch a few fish but don't put fares on fish like other boats do...The Judy V is cheap and convenient, but you get what you pay for...


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Sounds Like A Good Deal*

To Me Talapia Are You Going Out Anytime From There In Oct? If So Lemme Know My Son And I Are Interested. Ive Never Fished In Delaware But I Here The Fishing Is Great.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

MANDINGO, 

I will hit the all day boat out of Lewis
for some tog trips this year. They
don't go out too often for tog, but they
were getting limits last year when they
did. They charge $80 for a 10 hour
tog trip. The boat is huge and there
should be room to roam around. They 
only have 2 tog trips scheduled for Oct
the 12th and 26th. You have to call 
and pay/reserve your spot first. 
Here is the info if you are interested:
http://www.fishlewes.com/specialcruises.html 
I will be on the 12 Oct trip, and probably 
the 26th also. I generally tog fish out of DE 
in the fall/winter since the limit is twice that 
of MD and they are right next to each other. 
I do not mind throwing fish back, but like the option of being able to keep ten vs 5 if we 
get into some quality fish. Plus my mom
takes a cut of my tog catch for her sashimi,
so I will be lucky to end up with half my
catch for fryer or vac pack machine.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Weekdays*

Are No Good For Me . Chit ...chit... Chit Cause I Wanna Catch Tog. They Are On My List Of " Never Caught One" ..lol And De Has A Bigger Limit And Is Cheaper And Closer Than Oc(gas Prices R Killing Us ). By The Way I See U Live In Columbia I Work Right Alongside Of The Hospital @ 11065 Little Patuxent Right B4 The College. Come By And Say Hi Sometime. I Would Love To Meet Ya. Anyway I Can Only Fish Weekends B/c Of Wrk. Gotta Feed Those ("semen Demons" ) 3 Sons Of Mine. Lemme Know Of Any Others U Plan On Attending.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I really like Columbia. So you are somewhere
near Princeton Sports then? I think there
are some office buildings right in that area.

I used to go down to the lake there at 
night and catch some huge bass right 
off the piers under the light with lures.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Columbia*

Talapia I Dont Know Anything About Columbia Except My Job, Mall, Hospital And The College. My Ofc Is Btween The College And The Hospital. Its That Pinkish Colored Building.im On The 1st Floor Just Ask The Secretary To Pg Me Or Whatever And Ill Pop Out.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I can see it now..."Ma'am, can you please
page MANDINGO for me"


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*lol*



Talapia said:


> I can see it now..."Ma'am, can you please
> page MANDINGO for me"


just ask for D.Q. [email protected] for mandingo


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Talapia said:


> Plus my mom
> takes a cut of my tog catch for her sashimi,


Tog sashimi eh? Never seen it sold before, and I'm a fanatic.

I've heard tog is a firm white flesh, I wonder if it's anything like escolar? White tuna's my all time favorite.

I'll have to give it a shot if I bring any back Monday. I imagine a just legal fish would be prefferable, as they're pretty long-lived. No telling what they've accumulated in there after a few years.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

You will not find tog sashimi in any of the 
joints that americans go to. You need to 
go to a hard core asian place with live fish 
tanks.

Tog and Flounder are the top choices
for sashimi on the East Coast for asian 
fisherman. They are almost always sold 
live. Go to any large asian market 
and they will have them in live tanks. 
The Lotte store in Ellicott City, MD always 
has them and they sell for $12 a pound. 
The just legal ones are the best size.

When we get a 6 man limit of tog with
an average weight of 5 pounds the 
retail value would be $3,600 if you went 
to the store and bought it. Plus they are
fresh and healthy...the ones in the market 
are not always healthy due to the state
they are kept in. One live 5 pound tog in 
the market would cost you $60  and 
they sell a lot of them. My mom and her
friends always have a sashimi party when 
I get back from a good trip. When I go 
toggin in the winter the tog are still alive
and jumping up to 8 hours latter when I 
get home. FRESH....


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Talapia said:


> You need to
> go to a hard core asian place with live fish
> tanks..


Where at man? Hook me up. I would love to check it out. What would you compare the taste to?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I don't eat sashimi myself, never had 
a taste for it. The Lotte market is about 
one of the only places to go if you want 
to buy it. Go to the seafood section, 
pick one out and then take it over to the 
resteraunt section and go to the sushi 
place. They will hook it up for you.

To get there you need to get on rt 29 
heading towards baltimore. You will
pass Columbia, stay in the right two lanes.
The road will split and as soon as it does, 
you will see the Plaza where Lotte is 
on your left hand side. 

Or if you catch your own, you should be
able to take it to your local sushi
place and have them fix it for you or 
do it at home. 

Of course you could always bring the cooked
rice on your fishing trip and then slice 
the fish up and eat it on the spot!!  
Actually that is "best" way to eat it.
Plus it is fun to watch the looks you 
will get from other fisherman! It is actually
very very common to eat it that way in 
NY/NJ and the entire North East.

When you go to Lotte get some "Ko chu Jong"
it is the Korean red paste sauce that is used
for sashimi and just about everything else  
You will want to get it from the sushi place, 
since it has to be mixed up with some other
ingrediants.

Here is a good discussion on this subject
http://www.noreast.com/discussion/ViewTopic.cfm?er=8171&page=1&startrow=1&topic_ID=23359


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I live in Columbia*

right across from your building DQ. Bridlerein terrace to be exact......


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Talapia said:


> When you go to Lotte get some "Ko chu Jong"
> it is the Korean red paste sauce that is used
> for sashimi and just about everything else


Is that anything like Sriracha? I love that stuff, put it on everything. Hopefully I'll have some toggies to experiment with on Monday. If anybody's interested I'll be out at IRI. Found out I have some vacation days I need to burn.....man I need more problems like that


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Big Rad*



Big Rad said:


> right across from your building DQ. Bridlerein terrace to be exact......


COME BY AND SAY HELLO ID LIKE TO MEET N GREET MY P& S "FAMILY"   IF YOU COME AROUND LUNCHTIME ON MONDAY ILL THROW IN LUNCH WE HAVE A DRUG REP. COMING TO FEED US.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*There you go*

screaming again. It really dose bother some people.   .....Hat


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*sorry HAT80*



Hat80 said:


> screaming again. It really dose bother some people.   .....Hat


man i swear i didnt do it to mess with you ..honest. i cant type i peck and having to constantly use shift well ..it slows me down. honest thats why i hate using lowercase.now for the fun of discussion   how can wods on a screen typed not yelled make some people get so bothered. i mean if one was yelling or trying to stress a point wouldnt they use "!!!!" or something.and HAT80 im not being a smart butt i am only asking. i have watched your responses to posts and i know you are a great guy and a wealth of knowledge when it comes to fishin and other things.oh by the way i m only bustn ya balls on the nfl cuz ya clled me one jumping on th bandwagon. and yes maybe the fact that you are a dallas fan didnt help  :--| but at this time i am trying to type..more like peck   in lowecase letters. can we handshake pass a cyber beer and make friends   


p.s. MY REDSKINS RULE!!!!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*P.S. Your Redskins SUCK!*

We can agree on that.   .....LOL


----------

